# editors/emacs + X11 fails



## NE (Sep 23, 2012)

Since latest upgrades of emacs (port editor/emacs), I can't use its X11 version as it freeze the X system just after writting some error messages. The nox version is usable though.

```
% uname -prs
FreeBSD 9.0-STABLE i386
% pkg_version -v | grep ^emacs
emacs-24.2,2                        =   up-to-date with port
% emacs -D

(emacs:4055): GLib-WARNING **: In call to g_spawn_sync(), exit status of a child process was requested but SIGCHLD action was set to SIG_IGN and ECHILD was received by waitpid(), so exit status can't be returned. This is a bug in the program calling g_spawn_sync(); either don't request the exit status, or don't set the SIGCHLD action.
[message repeated 5 more times]
```
Once emacs have been started, all X11 apps won't work untill I kill emacs from outside of X11.
strace is not helpfull there, only telling me some insanities ("pread: Device busy" or "trouble opening proc file").
I tried to start X11+emacs without any window manager, and it still fails.

Any hint ?


----------



## NE (Sep 23, 2012)

I tried to reconfigure the port, disabling quite everything but the GTK2 tookit. It still fails but only freeze its own window.
The I removed GTK2 support and enabled motif toolkit instead, and it is now usable.
So there is a problem with emacs+GTK2


----------



## zeissoctopus (Sep 23, 2012)

Emacs 24.2.1 runs very stable with gtk2. You may find the answer of your problem in this thread at freebsd-ports mailing list.


----------



## NE (Sep 23, 2012)

I'll have a look ,thanks. Investigating such problems is very time consuming since I have to rebuild the port many times.


----------

